# CC's here!



## Cornish_Celt (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey all,
just thought I'd do a quick intro, been into bodybuilding since 1991,  had a break for 3 years from 2001 to 2004 as i got married, Got back  into it and never looked back!
I am the Senior Mod over on HyperMuscles and a sponsor on englishmuscle,
Like I said I've been into bodybuilding for almost 20 years and I'm always learning,
I would also like to share the knowledge I have.
Anyway that's me!
CC


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Cornish_Celt* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## rayray1295 (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome bro


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome man


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## DEE151 (Jul 12, 2011)

welcome to the board bro


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy to have you


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

Always great to have new guys join who know exactly what they're talking about. Welcome man!


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome CC...glad to learn from you.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CigarMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey CC, Welcome to IM.


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome..


----------



## quick01 (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Casey21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Welome


----------

